# Ikea computer desk



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ikea adjustable height computer desk.
50" wide
35 1/2" deep
57" tall.

281 785 ten forty.
Local pick-up Seabrook area.
$60

-Adam
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

